# Is the season over in the twin cities?



## marty mcfly (May 26, 2013)

I looked for mushrooms on Thursday and found some around the east metro. Most of them were already moosh and no good. Is there any point in spending some time tomorrow looking for them?


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

I also found a lot of rusty crumblers it's close to the end but found some oysters and pheasant back


----------



## judy j (Nov 7, 2012)

Marty: You just need to decide how bad your addiction to looking for morels is! If it's really bad, look in deep ravines or very shaded areas. You can always start looking for oysters or chicken of the woods. Very sad time of the year for me when morel season is done. This is my very favorite time of the year and I need to wait another whole year before they're back. I did fine this year but was disapointed with the end of the season. All of the rain made those large morels go bad quickly.


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

I was through some pretty thick stuff this past weekend and them ones were lookin pretty bad too


----------



## mnmoreldude (Jun 3, 2013)

I was out in the MN river valley yesterday and today. I absolutely slammed them both days. Try the north facing banks where the temp stays lower. They are all beer cans so it's definitely the last few days of pickin'. If you're finding sloppy shrooms look for more shade / lower elevation. Good luck


----------



## citiescities (May 13, 2013)

I found 2 yesterday on a quick jog in the north metro. Very shaded densly wooded area. Both were found near each other.


----------



## shroomineyes (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife and I are new to the Cambridge area, and with this years weather mixed with the fact that we have no "spots" we're having trouble having any good finds, can anyone please help us out on if anyone's still finding any north of the metro area?


----------

